# Fulcrum Racing 4 vs Ultegra 6700 wheels? (vs RS-80)



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Thoughts on one vs the other? Looking at a used bike with choice of either wheelset - same price.

I also have a set of RS-80's on my current bike.

So the question is two-fold - which wheelset to get with the bike between the Ultegra and the Fulcrum 4? (Price is the same.) Then, between whichever wheelset I take on the bike and my RS-80's which should I put on the new bike?

Thanks in advance.

Ray


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm a fan of RS80's as a good value wheel, I have two sets in 23 & 50mm depths. Don't know about Fulcrum 4's but my bike came with 7's and they were absolute rubbish out of the box.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Fulcrum 4s are fairly heavy especially the rear and especially compared to the RS80s. If they're working on your current bike (I've heard they can be less optimal for heavier riders like me), I'd stick with them over the Fulcrums.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

you can run tubeless wit the Ultegra's if you so desire. I'd go with the Ultegra's.


----------



## alshead (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with the Fulcrum 4's? I am in a similar situation where a 2011 replacement bike (long story) came with the Fulcrum 4s, but I still have my 2010 Ultegra wheelset and really liked them (I'm 180). Any new thoughts? Anyone ride the Fulcrum 4s?


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

The Fulcrum 4's came with my Tarmac SL3 Expert, which I bought in July and have put a little over 2k miles on so far....and they are still straight as an arrow w/zero play in the hubs. I commute to work everyday (in NYC) in addition to doing rides in NJ and upstate NY. Been good to me.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I have put about 4000 miles over the past year on the Fulcrum 4s that came on my Roubaix Expert. Not one problem and never a need to touch them with a spoke wrench. I'm 170 lbs. and ride on a fair amount of rough roads. I can't compare them to the other wheels mentioned, but I am happy with the Fulcrums.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

This Tarmac is my 1st roadbike and therefore, the Fulcrums are my 1st (road) wheelset. So can't compare them to any other wheels, but like I said, no complaints! I forgot to mention though, that I weigh in around 200 lbs.


----------



## alshead (Nov 27, 2011)

*Great- thanks*

Thanks Gents- those three responses are enough to satisfy. The Ultegra wheels are super nice and strong- no flex and no maintenance, but if the Fulcrum's are just as good, as it sounds like they are, I will let go of the Ultegras as they do have about 1000 miles on them and, petty as it sounds, don't match the new bike as nicely .


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

With clinchers and good tube and tires I've rode the Ults, Zipp 101's and too many others to mention. I now ride summer tubeless with DA 7900 TL's and just happen to be riding the Ful 4's for winter training her in Denver area. They are a fine, rugged wheel that spin quick and true under load. And these comments regarding weight...good lord...I'm riding deer creek canyon, lookout mountain and around boulder with a couple of continental pros, trust me, the weight of these wheels don't slow you down. A good price performer the 4's and work well for thier turn this winter season (which has been fantastic so far


----------

